# 62310 & 62311 pain management codes



## HHENWOOD (Feb 7, 2013)

Question: Regarding Pain Management services in an outpatient setting, when using 62310 & 62311, What revenue code should be used? 
We currently have the revenue code 490 but the payer is retracting payment stating it should not be revenue code 490? Other options are 36x and 76x, which one is appropriate? Any advice would help. 

Thank you.
Heather Kalup CPC-H


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 7, 2013)

If performed in a treatment room 761
If performed in a OR use  360

You might find the facility will have treatment room with fluoroscopy machine in the room. In this treatment room, intralaminar or caudal performed in a single shot without sedation performed in this setting.

For patient with intense anxiety/needle phobia, these patients might require a single shot epidural under MAC. The facility might be performing services requiring MAC or general in operating room. Or you are reporting a catheter epidural infusion performed on a single calendar day which might require MAC and these services might be performed in an OR.

Either 761 or 360 could be appropriate to report, would just want to confirm for the case you are reporting which setting the procedure took place.


----------



## Walker22 (Feb 11, 2013)

I code for a free-standing ASC and we have been using 490 for years with no issues.


----------

